# First Time Modeling Goodness



## ColeGauthier (May 29, 2016)

Hello!

I hope everyone is well   I just finished up a recent shoot yesterday with a first time model. She was great and full of awesome smiles!

View the rest here: Gauthier Photography » Tara Beauport

Here are two photos:

1.






2.


----------



## beagle100 (May 30, 2016)

nice lighting


----------



## ColeGauthier (May 30, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> nice lighting


 Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (May 30, 2016)

Dang, that is how I want mine to look. Man, I got a lot to learn. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeGauthier (May 31, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Dang, that is how I want mine to look. Man, I got a lot to learn.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Haha! We will help each other out. There's always room to learn and improve on both ends


----------

